
About the OS X Yosemite v10.10.1 Update - teamhappy
http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT6572
======
Osmium
Really hope they fix the multiple display issues where menu bar icons are
redrawn every time you switch displays causing flickering in your peripheral
vision. Very annoying. According to the link below, this is "by design" but it
clearly seems like a bug to me.

[http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/152038/prevent-
redr...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/152038/prevent-redraw-of-
menu-bar-icons-yosemite)

~~~
rsync
It is baffling to me how poorly apple, and their OS, has supported multiple
monitors.

I heard anecdotes that it was passable on Mavericks, but prior to that there
were all manner of basic usage problems.

It makes me think that there must be some kind of "apple way" resistance to
multiple monitors ? Is it considered a "wrong" use-case ? Do people at apple
not use multiple screens in their own work ? (how could they, with the issues
that have plagued it since snow leopard...)

What's the deal ?

~~~
jrochkind1
I am not sure what you mean. Are you sure what you mean?

OSX (and I think even earlier MacOS) have supported multiple monitors for
quite a long time, historically better than most other OSs. Many of us use
multiple monitors on OSX with no problems. One neat thing OSX/MacOS have
always done with multiple monitors is allow you drag windows from one to the
other as if they were one big workspace -- even having a window partially on
one monitor and partially on another, with it working fine.

What has happened recently is that the combination of the OSX UI, multiple
monitors, and new features to support a 'full screen' mode (which seems to
some people like a sort of convergence with iOS) -- have been problematic.
Apple has had trouble deciding what _should_ happen with multiple monitors in
this situation, and has had trouble making it work reliably.

Until the most recent OSX release, you could only do 'full screen' mode on
your 'main' monitor, the other monitors would all go dark. Which was pretty
annoying for those who wanted to use this newish feature. But other than that,
multiple monitors had no real problems.

In the most recent OSX, they've tried to do some things to take care of this,
so you can use 'full screen' mode on all your monitors (one 'full screen'
workspace on each monitor). (Sadly, these things also get rid of the ability
to have a window half on one monitor and half on another).

The solution they tried appears to have some technical problems. Which yes, is
frustrating for people with multiple monitors, who want to use the 'full
screen' feature, with the new improvements (which you can turn off if you
want, to back to only being able to use one monitor in full screen mode).

I think many people do have a sense that Apple QA isn't quite as good as it
used to be. And they do seem to be having trouble getting the new-ish 'full
screen mode' (which people seem to like) to work reasonably with multiple
monitors. But I don't think it accurately represents the history to suggest
that OSX has historically poorly supported multiple monitors. I am not
familiar with what you are referring to when you say "prior to [Mavericks]
there were all manner of basic usage problems," that has not been my
experience and I have not previously heard of such experience.

~~~
FireBeyond
"historically better than most other OSs"

Such as? And how?

"even having a window partially on one monitor and partially on another, with
it working fine."

Huh? In Safari, on 10.10 - dragging a window from my iMac to half on my TB
display results in the window being partially visible on the iMac, and not at
all visible on the TB. When you drag further to the TB display (so your mouse,
but not the entire window is on the TB), then it snaps to the TB display. Both
inconsistent and not at all what you describe. I don't have any windows so far
I can get to sit across monitor boundaries.

Which I read later is related to 10.10?

So handling of multiple monitors is broken from one extreme (full screen pre
Mavericks) to the other "Well, full screen works now, but your screens are
effectively fenced off (Yosemite). Not sure how this is "better than most"
support for multiple monitors.

"(which you can turn off if you want, to back to only being able to use one
monitor in full screen mode)."

That's a horrible hack that with everyone's insistent claim on Apple's
attention to detail and quality should never have made it passed QA.

------
carlob
I wish I hadn't upgraded in the first place, the UI looks terrible, even with
transparency dialed down it's definitely a step back from mavericks.

[http://uxcritique.tumblr.com](http://uxcritique.tumblr.com)

Low transparency mode has this weird bug where the corner of rounded
rectangles are black rather than fully transparent. Try enabling it in
accessibility and then changing the volume.

Edit: I wonder why I am being downvoted. UI/UX bugs are bugs as well and need
to be addressed!

~~~
chucknelson
I would think the downvoting is from your "UI looks terrible" comment rather
than the possible bug you mention.

~~~
carlob
The UI does look terrible and, as the link I provided shows, many things
people complain about are not a matter of personal taste, but actual
reductions of usability.

------
titusjohnson
> Improves Wi-Fi reliability

Here's hoping it fixes the issue I've been having since upgrading. My wifi
doesn't drop, but my internet access stops working every 10 minutes or so.
Cycling my wifi connected brings it back.

~~~
twsted
In particular, I was experiencing the issue reported here:
[http://markmaunder.com/2014/11/13/os-x-10-10-yosemite-
wifi-p...](http://markmaunder.com/2014/11/13/os-x-10-10-yosemite-wifi-
problems-analyzed/)

------
geekam
Is it just me or do the last iOS and OSX updates look really bad? I upgraded
my iPhone to iOS 8 and somehow calls started dopping (even after 8.1 and
resetting the entire device twice!). The Apple help desk actually asked me to
install each app one-by-one to see if that finds a rogue app! Luckily, I was
within a year of warranty and they replaced my iPhone.

I have not upgraded to OSX Yosemite yet. I am afraid that there will be a
performance hit. Even the new iPhone 5S I got replaced faces some lags that
weren't present in iOS 7.

What are your views about upgrading to Yosemite, esp. related to dev
environments?

Edit: I have faced similar lags after updates on my iPad Air too. Hence, the
dismay.

~~~
lobster_johnson
OS X updates have been virtually flawless for me in the past. Yosemite is the
first one with big problems:

\- No longer able to connect to any 5GHz wifi routers.

\- Wifi drops suddenly and won't reconnect automatically even though the
network is present.

\- Very slow wifi generally.

\- Unable to restore from sleep, machine reboots.

\- External display doesn't come up during login after sleep, need to open
MacBook and login there.

\- Random hangs/kernel panics. (Could be explained by faulty RAM, but starting
to happen just after Yosemite upgrade? Doubt it.)

\- Laggy UI.

The last point is the worst. "Reduce transparency" does nothing for me.
WindowServer is occasionally using 20-30% when the system is doing almost no
redrawing. Safari is sluggish, and often hangs for several seconds —
especially on opening new blank tabs, loading a new site, trying to load an
embedded YouTube video ("HTML5" mode) — before becoming responsive again.
Overall, it feels like my machine (early 2013 MBP, quad-core 2.7GHz i7, 16GB,
SSD) just rolled back two hardware generations.

Hopefully this update should fix the wifi issues. But the lagginess isn't
mentioned in the release notes. Has anyone gotten any performance improvements
by reinstalling the OS from scratch?

~~~
lobster_johnson
Forgot these:

\- Random graphics glitches, especially in Safari. Random garbage/empty areas
being painted.

\- FileVault's encryption process doesn't finish. "Connect power adapter to
resume encryption". It _is_ connected. Has been doing this since I upgraded.

\- If you enable "Reduced transparency", you get certain graphics artifacts.
For example, the rounded corners on screen overlays such as the brightness and
volume settings are painted in.

------
suhailpatel
My rMBP updated just fine to 10.10.1 but when I went to update my sister's MBP
with a 840 SSD and Trim Enabled I ran into the grey forbidden screen and safe
mode yielded the 'Waiting for root device' error. This can be fixed by going
into recovery mode (Command+R) on boot and running the following commands:

    
    
        rm -rf /Volumes/<10.10 Partition>/System/Library/Extensions/IOAHCIFamily.kext
        cp -r /System/Library/Extensions/IOAHCIFamily.kext/Volumes/<10.10 Partition>/System/Library/Extensions/IOAHCIFamily.kext
        touch /Volumes/<10.10 Partition>/System/Library/Extensions
        kextcache -u /Volumes/<10.10 Partition>
    

The update installed just fine after that, the commands disable TRIM and
restore the original OSX kext which was replaced by TRIM Enabler

Commands Source: [http://www.cindori.org/forums/topic/heads-up-
osx-10-10-beta-...](http://www.cindori.org/forums/topic/heads-up-
osx-10-10-beta-no-go/)

~~~
teamhappy
I have the same SSD (Samsung 840 PRO) and had no issues at all. I highly
recommend this script to enable TRIM:
[https://gist.github.com/return1/4058659](https://gist.github.com/return1/4058659)

~~~
kstrauser
Be aware this script (and Trim Enabler) require you to turn off kext signature
validation. This feature was added in 10.9 but it only raised warnings on
missing or invalid signatures. It didn't actually prevent the kext loading.
10.10 now raises an exception whenever you load an unsigned or invalidly
signed kext.

Disabling this check returns you to 10.9-level security and removes barrier to
malware installing its own kernel modules.

~~~
teamhappy
Yeah, unfortunately there is no way to enable TRIM without turning off
signature validation _completely_. Apple calls the feature kext developer
mode. It would be nice to see them providing more fine grained control over
which kexts are supposed to run in dev mode — or just enable TRIM for non-
Apple SSDs in the first place.

------
pi-rat
Disappointed that the update doesn't seem to mention graphics fixes. Many
people (myself and my colleague included) are having issues with the dual gpu
mbp retina. Graphics corruption, forced logouts, big black blocks - seems to
happen while switching from intel to nvidia.

------
xenophonf
Ah, too bad there aren't any fixes listed for Bluetooth. I've been having all
kinds of issues with device pairing and, once paired, connections dropping. I
also suspect Bluetooth (or rather, searches for nonexistent BT input devices)
to be the cause of very long delays when resuming from hibernation.

~~~
epic9x
This is indeed a huge bummer, now that I've upgraded to yosemite I've got 1-2
full seconds of lag streaming audio to my blue tooth receiver.

~~~
spydertennis
same here. hope they fix it soon

------
DigitalSea
Sigh. It took Apple a month to release a relatively small and minor
incremental update to an OS they launched over a month ago riddled with bugs
and UI inconsistencies and issues.

This update is meant to address the wifi issues of intermittent connections,
weak connections, constant dropouts and lost packets. Installing the update
has not fixed the wifi issues and some Googling/Apple forums proves this. I
have resorted to using my Dell laptop more than my Mac because the wifi issues
have been too much to bear.

Apple used to be about quality. Mavericks was a fantastic operating system I
had no such issues with. What are Apple doing over there? This is what happens
when you put an industrial designer in charge of your software.

------
song
They mention improved Wi-Fi reliability. Hope this solves the disconnection
I've been having on Yosemite.

------
kstenerud
Have they fixed cifs slowness in Yosemite? That would be my only reason for
upgrading. I actually use a vm Windows for browsing network shares on my Mac
it's so bad..

~~~
nextw33k
Perhaps you should switch up from cifs to smbfs? I used to use cifs in
Maverick but now appear to get slightly better stability and performance using
smbfs with my Window 2012 server and 10.10.

Jury is still out on 10.10.1.

------
chiph
> You should back up your system before installation. To do this you can use
> Time Machine.

Except that Yosemite stopped recognizing my Time Machine drive because it was
plugged in through a powered USB 3.0 hub.

It doesn't look like I'm the only one with this problem - if someone from
Apple were to PM me, I could reply with the USB vendor & product ID to help
get this solved.

------
publicfig
I see nothing about it, but I've noticed an issue with headphones (and maybe
multiple monitors). If you plug in headphones while your laptop is asleep,
then wake it up, it seems to crash with a "sleep wake failure". Once I found
the issue I was able to help a lot of people stop their macs from crashing on
wake as well. Really hope that one is fixed in this update.

------
anmonteiro90
Update in progress, I hope it solves some PDF file crashes on preview for
which I submitted some crash reports :)

~~~
anmonteiro90
And... it didn't

------
weavejester
There doesn't appear to be any fixes for FileVault, which is rather
disappointing. Under certain circumstances, particularly with new installs,
FileVault can get into an inconsistent state and the only known cure (so far)
is to erase the disk and reinstall.

Edit: Nope, FileVault is still broken after the patch.

------
sytringy05
No mention about fixes to the WindowServer using all available CPU either...
When there's animation on the dock it happily uses ties up a core for as long
as it can.

------
robmiller
Would be nice if it fixed computer names on a local network incrementing
randomly: hostname (1), hostname (2), ..., hostname (n)

~~~
FireBeyond
Disable Wake for Network Activity. Worked for me, but I don't like it.

------
untog
I'm still on 10.9. If I don't have an iPhone, what is my reason to upgrade
right now? All I've seen so far is the continuity stuff.

